# Workbench mods



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My work bench serves several purposes:

Outfeed table for table saw
Clamping table
Assembly table
General woodworking and anything else

The table has a pair of Kreg Klamp Tracks and some dog holes drilled here and there. Sometimes I just can't get a piece clamped on the end near to table saw. I fixed that today. :dance3:

I finally decided to mount a T Track so I could attach clamps or jigs. The problem with T Track is the Kreg clamps won't fit. The 5/16 inch bolt has a round head that accepts a hex wrench for making adjustments. So...

I took a 5/6 inch toilet bolt and cut it the same length as the Kreg bolt. VOILA! Problem solved. So now my clamps can be used in the track as well as any of several more chunks of wood that I have drilled and installed bolts and knobs.

Note that I threaded a nut onto the T bolt before I cut it so I could use it as a die when I backed it off. Worked for me. 

I hope the wife doesn't figure out I borrowed those bolts until I can get to the store and buy some replacements. :lol: Just kidding!

You might see that my table is pretty banged up. I have done a lot of gluing, clamping, building and assembling, etc. I could still use a few more dog holes so that is next on my list. At some point, maybe next year, I plan to replace the top with a new one. Probably be about the same style (1 3/4 inch solid core door).

Mike


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks really good to me.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess I was all fired up. I have been wanting to modify some clamps so they would fit in the dog holes on the bench. Well, this evening, I got r done! 

The holes in my bench are 7/8 inch. I made them so I could fit a piece of 1/2inch pipe through them and use it to clamp stuff.

So, I have some 7/8 inch ash cut from a closet rod. I also have several drill press vise grip style clamps that I bought (last year, ugh) specifically for this task.

I cobbled up a way to hold the pieces vertical in the vise so I could drill a hole. The vise grips have a metric threaded stud (12 x 1.75) so I found a drill bit that was close and drilled a hole deep enough for the stud the fit. Then, I broke out the not-so-super- metric tap and die set from HF. I managed to thread the wooden rods without too much difficulty.

Finally, I applied some Gorilla Glue on the threads and threaded the rods on good and snug. After the glue cures (and foams up some) those rods won't be coming off.

So basically, I now have a pair of hold fasts with adjustable vise grip action! :dance3:

They seem to work just fine in my dry fit tests.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like that idea. I'm still in the beginning stages, so I haven't discovered how many things I'm going to want to clamp down yet.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kklowell said:


> I like that idea. I'm still in the beginning stages, so I haven't discovered how many things I'm going to want to clamp down yet.


Lots of face frames for me for cabinets or projects. I use clamps a lot.

See below...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Good job Mike. I want to build something along those lines so this has been quite helpful. I bought the t track from Rockler but I really like the Kreg clamps so it looks like I will have to modify as well. It always annoys me when manufacturers put their unique touches on something with the hopes of making it incompatible with other manufacturers items. One of my TS is a Craftsman and their miter slot is undersized which eliminates most of the aftermarket items designed for a miter slot.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike...

How well have the dog holes held up over time?

b.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Mike...
> 
> How well have the dog holes held up over time?
> 
> b.


I really haven't used them all that much. My next project is to drill some more holes and run a small roundover bit around the openings. Over the last couple of years, most of the things I need to hold down were not where a hole was available.  Durn it.

The top for this workbench is a 1 3/4 inch solid core door I got free from a friend and then I cut it to size and laminated Formica over it. It has worked out really well for assembly and general beating of things.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

my bench is quickly coming to the end of its useful life and I'll either have to start thinking about redoing it, or go dumpster diving with stick.....

I understand that rounding over the dog holes is a good idea.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

A well-used bench is a pleasure to see. It's the proof that someone's been very busy. That is a wonderful thing.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Hold down question*



MT Stringer said:


> My work bench serves several purposes:
> 
> Outfeed table for table saw
> Clamping table
> ...


In your last 2 pix you show a Rockler holdown and a Krieg clamp. I have some Rockler hold downs, is it worth while to also buy Kreig clamps?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

woody1401 said:


> In your last 2 pix you show a Rockler holdown and a Krieg clamp. I have some Rockler hold downs, is it worth while to also buy Kreig clamps?


I have four of the Kreg clamps - two short ones and two long ones. I use them every chance I get to hold stuff in place.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Kreg quick clamps as well as the track clamps! Great work on this project!


----------

